# Australian opera fires star soprano over homophobic post calling gays "sewage".



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2014)

The fascist LGBT police continue their reign of PC terror against "Free Speech".    ..    


The Georgian singer at the centre of a homophobia row has been released by Opera Australia over an unconscionable Facebook post that described gay people as sewage.

The post, apparently from Iveri, reportedly read: I was quite proud of the fact how Georgian society spat at the gay parade Often, in certain cases, it is necessary to break jaws in order to be appreciated as a nation in the future, and to be taken into account seriously.

Please, stop vigorous attempts to bring Wests faecal masses [or sewage] in the mentality of the people by means of propaganda.

Iveri has since said that the post was written by her very religious husband with a tough attitude towards gay people and uploaded to her page without her knowledge.

But in a statement issued today, Opera Australia said that the views stated in the Facebook message were unconscionable and that the star would now not appear in its production.

Tamar Iveri: Opera Australia sacks star soprano over ?unconscionable? homophobic Facebook post describing gay people as ?sewage? - People - News - The Independent


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

I am just gonna laugh about this one. Chuckle, chuckle.


----------



## bianco (Jun 23, 2014)

Facebook is on the 'world wide web' .



> The post, apparently from Iveri, reportedly read: &#8220;I was quite proud of the fact how Georgian society spat at the gay parade&#8230; Often, in certain cases, it is necessary to break jaws in order to be appreciated as a nation in the future, and to be taken into account seriously.
> &#8220;Please, stop vigorous attempts to bring West&#8217;s &#8216;faecal masses&#8217; [or sewage] in the mentality of the people by means of propaganda.&#8221;



Spit at the gay parade?
Yikes!
Aussie has laws against that.
And besides, spitting is very uncouth.
Don't like the gay parade?   then just stay away and ignore it.

Break jaws?
Aussie broke bread instead.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMCUelEEFfM [/ame]

___
***

Sydney Australia...not the best place in the world to go calling gay folk 'sewage'.    ...or appear, having called gay folk 'sewage'.
They'll be offended, and many others will be offended on their behalf...including politicians, both State and Federal, representing the electorates in which many gay people live...Sydney city and surrounding inner suburbs for example.
Ditto the other capital cities.

*Ahem, seems to me that some gay folk could well be in positions of power in the arts communities, including the opera. *

Free speech is one thing...this 'sewage' hate is quite another.

The offended will no doubt be invoking 'Eureka'[stockade], their 'rights and liberties', and the oath written in blood long ago...and the ruling elite left with no choice but to respond favourably...dispensing "equality/equal rights" for all citizens is more than just lip service.

Eureka Stockade, Goldfields, Victoria, Australia

_Eureka Stockade
*'We swear by the Southern Cross to stand truly by each other and fight to defend our rights and liberties!' * The diggers' oath, 30 November 1854.

The home of Australian democracy
The battle at the Eureka Stockade near Ballarat in 1854 changed Australia forever. It has come to represent popular struggle and has been called the birthplace of Australian democracy.

No votes, no rights
From the early 1850s, hopefuls coming to the Victorian goldfields were required to pay high fees for mining licences and were ill-treated and harassed by the authorities who were meant to protect them. The government dismissed the complaints of this itinerant population, who had no vote and couldn't buy land.

The diggers' flag
By 1854, the diggers of Ballarat were fed up. When their appeal to the government for justice was refused, they declared that they would stop buying gold licences and beneath the diggers' flag &#8211; the Southern Cross &#8211; swore to defend each other against the authorities. In a time of great hardship and brutal law their resistance was brave. The men of the stockade were risking all and the flag that came to represent their courage and vision now hangs in the Museum of Australian Democracy at Eureka as a monument to their struggle.

Battle for victory
Before dawn on 3 December 1854, government troops stormed the diggers' flimsy stockade at Eureka Lead, Ballarat. In a fiery battle that lasted only 20 minutes, more than 30 men were killed. Charged with high treason, the diggers' leaders were all eventually acquitted. Within a year the diggers won the vote and the hated gold licence was abolished.

Visit Ballarat and discover more about the Eureka Stockade.
See the original Eureka Flag in Ballarat _

____________________________________________________________
****************************************************


*Got a facebook page?...then I'm afraid you own every single thing that's on it...also the email address and password for it.
A valuable lesson for all. *


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2014)

Free market


----------



## bianco (Jun 23, 2014)

_It has also been reported that an opera house in Brussels has dropped Iveri from another production due to begin next year.

This morning Iveri issued a further statement on her own Facebook page, describing her decision to &#8220;withdraw&#8221; from the production to &#8220;ensure that the performances take place undisturbed by any further controversy&#8221;.

She repeated her assertion &#8211; that has been questioned by an LGBT charity involved in the row &#8211; that the homophobic post was the work of her husband, &#8220;and that I therefore cannot take personal responsibility for [it]&#8221;.

&#8220;I have never been prejudiced against anyone, whether for religious, or racial reasons,

or for any other kind of prejudice including those regarding sexual preference,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I abhor prejudice in any form altogether.&#8221; _

*****


Maybe time to get a new husband...or at least lock up her facebook etc pages so tightly that this "very religious" husband of hers can't get anywhere near them...and only ever appear in public by herself in future...if she still wants to be a global opera star that is.


----------



## bianco (Jun 23, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Free market



Free market, legal, controversial.
Opera star can say whatever she likes and write whatever she likes...it's a high price for her to pay if she indeed did not write it on her facebook page...and it was all written by her misguided husband.

If it's as she claims ...and if I were her, I'd be making my husband own up to writing it all, and make him front the media and tell the world so.
I might also go so far as to 'separate' from him, and move him out of the house into a very small cabin the the back yard.
He could have a camping stove to cook on.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2014)

I seriously doubt the Aussie Diggers fought so that future generations had the right to pack fudge.    ..


----------



## rdean (Jun 23, 2014)

People on this site get very upset if anyone uses the "I" word.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I seriously doubt the Aussie Diggers fought so that future generations had the right to pack fudge.    ..



The Aussie Diggers would be horrified to find out that even a _single_ sharia law endorsing lunatic was using their name to support his embarrassing, backwards, agenda


----------



## bianco (Jun 23, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I seriously doubt the Aussie Diggers fought so that future generations had the right to pack fudge.    ..



The original 'diggers' were gold miners...see earlier post.

The soldier 'Diggers' got their name [which then stuck and to which they are still referred today] in WW1 at Gallipoli Turkey as they dug in to the cliffs to try to survive.
"We are now diggers [like the gold miners of old]"...so the legend goes.

Aussie Diggers were too busy worrying about staying alive, repelling invaders, stopping the enemy from winning, and saving Australia to be singling out gay people/gay rights.


----------



## bianco (Jun 23, 2014)

rdean said:


> People on this site get very upset if anyone uses the "I" word.



They do?
Then they're too easily upset.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously doubt the Aussie Diggers fought so that future generations had the right to pack fudge.    ..
> ...


The Diggers in 1850'S wouldn't have had a clue about sharia law.

But I have no doubt that the ruff and tumble Diggers didn't like queers.   .


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I bet they would've lit up a crowd of lunatics chanting allah's name while they and their lunatic children stoned a gay person to death


----------



## PoliticalTorch (Jun 23, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The fascist LGBT police continue their reign of PC terror against "Free Speech".    ..
> 
> 
> The Georgian singer at the centre of a homophobia row has been released by Opera Australia over an unconscionable Facebook post that described gay people as sewage.
> ...


KUDOS to the Australian Opera for releasing this woman!! There is absolutely no room for such comments that are so degrading and damaging to a person or group's reputation. Imagine if the same comments had been made about Blacks, Jews, or another minority what would have also happened. People need to be taught a hard lesson that this type of egregious behavior will not be tolerated any longer and that there are serious consequences for such actions. I hope she and her husband have learned their lesson the hard way and will refrain in the future from saying such despicable and outrageous things that have no room in modern society!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2014)

I fail to see the problem.

Sewers carry fecal material. 

And queers like to pack each others fecal material.

So the opera singers comments were actually correct.    ..


----------



## bianco (Jun 24, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see the problem.
> 
> Sewers carry fecal material.
> 
> ...




Many gay men do not do that at all.
Some hetero people do it.

But that's all beside the point.
The point is that, as forumite _PoliticalTorch _ wrote above;  



> Imagine if the same comments had been made about Blacks, Jews, or another minority what would have also happened. People need to be taught a hard lesson that this type of egregious behavior will not be tolerated any longer and that there are serious consequences for such actions. I hope she and her husband have learned their lesson the hard way and will refrain in the future from saying such despicable and outrageous things that have no room in modern society!


----------



## Politico (Jun 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am just gonna laugh about this one. Chuckle, chuckle.



Same here. Anything that pisses the racist homophobe off makes my day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

Politico said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I am just gonna laugh about this one. Chuckle, chuckle.
> ...




Actually, I am laughing for reasons that go way beyond this.

The Opera world is a small word and everyone with a name knows everyone else, pretty much...


laffin.


----------



## Howey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The fascist LGBT police continue their reign of PC terror against "Free Speech".    ..
> 
> 
> The Georgian singer at the centre of a homophobia row has been released by Opera Australia over an unconscionable Facebook post that described gay people as sewage.
> ...



Well...GOOD!


----------



## Noomi (Jun 24, 2014)

bianco said:


> _It has also been reported that an opera house in Brussels has dropped Iveri from another production due to begin next year.
> 
> This morning Iveri issued a further statement on her own Facebook page, describing her decision to withdraw from the production to ensure that the performances take place undisturbed by any further controversy.
> 
> ...



Funny how her husband seems to have a habit of posting as her on her Facebook.


----------



## bianco (Jun 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Funny how her husband seems to have a habit of posting as her on her Facebook.



#####

It is possible he has been doing so...she having given him access.

Hopefully from now on she's learnt that everything on her facebook site she owns.
Everything...every single word and picture...including everything her friends etc post.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

We don't need such a person like her here anyway.


----------

